
Why cant you tickle yourself? - syst3mw0rm
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150109-why-you-cant-tickle-yourself
======
robocat
It is easy to tickle yourself: touch the top of your mouth lightly with a
finger and stroke it forwards towards your teeth. Extremely ticklish! Do not
try it on other people unless you want a bad involuntary bite...

